# Rejoined after a considerable change in lifestyle



## JackieA (Mar 17, 2018)

Am in the throes of gender transition so have needed to change, name, passport etc. Occasionally use my stealth Renault camper.


----------



## delicagirl (Mar 17, 2018)

welcome and enjoy   -  this is a great forum


----------



## izwozral (Mar 17, 2018)

Welcome back and best wishes for your transition, hope all goes well for you.


----------



## Nabsim (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi and welcome back


----------



## Makzine (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello and :welcome: back :wave:


----------



## barge1914 (Mar 17, 2018)

*Welcome back*



JackieA said:


> Am in the throes of gender transition so have needed to change, name, passport etc. Occasionally use my stealth Renault camper.



Wellcome!!


----------



## Deleted member 71750 (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi and welcome !


----------



## Minisorella (Mar 17, 2018)

Hello Jackie and welcome back :welcome:

Exciting times for you! I wish you every success with your transition and lots of happiness in the next phase of your life.


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi and welcome along again.


----------



## The laird (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy ,good luck with what’s going on in your life .


----------



## saxonrosie (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi welcome and enjoy,all the best to you.


----------



## JackieA (Mar 17, 2018)

*Thanks*

To all who welcomed me back I am grateful. Explaining to the world at my mature age was scary but have been very relieved by people's reaction. Hoping that the NHS system might progress a little more quickly - will be 21 months from referral before I manage to see a doctor at the gender clinic.


----------



## campervanannie (Mar 17, 2018)

Hi and welcome hope your transition goes to plan and your new life is all you wish it to be.


----------



## Clunegapyears (Mar 18, 2018)

Hi. A friend of ours had grs last year and said the waiting times are so long now with so many people are coming forward. She is 72 and happiest she’s ever been. Good luck with it ... 

You’ve said you’ve rejoined, so you’re familiar with the site and the great support.


----------



## Tes (Mar 18, 2018)

Hello :welcome:


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## oldish hippy (Mar 19, 2018)

welcome back


----------



## jeanette (Mar 19, 2018)

Hi and:welcome::camper: and good luck


----------

